# Little Freebie?



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

I jumped at this as bigger ones won't fit in old Legacy wagon(trailer snowed in for winter). An MTD 31A3CAD729 5.5/22. It has the plastic gearbox which I haven't found a breakdown for. Haven't done a thing but drag it in shop. Are those throw away trannies? I watched vid of replacement but no teardown are they so poorly made that noone even tries?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

guzzijohn said:


> I jumped at this as bigger ones won't fit in old Legacy wagon(trailer snowed in for winter). An MTD 31A3CAD729 5.5/22. It has the plastic gearbox which I haven't found a breakdown for. Haven't done a thing but drag it in shop. Are those throw away trannies? I watched vid of replacement but no teardown are they so poorly made that noone even tries?


We do have threads on them. Maybe you can find them with a search.
I think your last sentence is correct. 
I never worked on one.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I did a quick search and these showed up, if you want to look.








Search results for query: MTD plastic transmissions







www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you Ed, I may yank it out just for fun. Machine appears to have had very little use.The po ran one tire off the rim so have that to fix-tube still had air but getting that dinky tire over the rim wo destroying the plastic wheel is a little challenge.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Those plastic rims were recalled if I remember correctly, so be careful.

Those transmissions were not built well, and most fail in short order ... terrible design.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Couldn't do it alone. Went to my buddies cycleshop and us 2 old men plus rim lube and 3 tire irons got it. Rims recalled for fragging maybe? The oem tires have sidewalls like a semi too. The po had no clue- skids even with blade, auger belt cable sliding adjuster at minimum ie no tension, primer hose rotted off at nipple, no fuel deposits just some corrosion.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Tire on rim, cleaned carb, made cable end holder out of stainless steel replacing broken plastic piece. Sold for $125 on 1/4.


----------

